# Haiti postpones Sunday's presidential election as violence erupts



## Disir (Jan 22, 2016)

Third times a charm.  

Haiti called off its presidential election on Friday, two days before it was due, over concerns of escalating violence sparked by the opposition candidate's refusal to take part in a process he said was riddled with fraud.
Pierre Louis Opont, president of Haiti's electoral council, said the runoff vote was being pushed back for security reasons. But he did not say when the election, already postponed twice before, would be rescheduled.
The announcement led to jubilation from demonstrators marching to oppose the election. They danced on the streets of the capital Port-au-Prince, but the mood quickly darkened. Gunshots were fired as protesters clashed with police.
The postponement is nevertheless expected to ease unrest after days of protests in the deeply impoverished country of about 10 million people, at pains to rebuild from a devastating earthquake six years ago and to emerge from decades of political dysfunction.
Several western nations, fearing a new era of instability in the Caribbean nation, have been _*assisting*_ Haiti in its election preparations. The U.S. government alone has chipped in $30 million.
Haiti postpones Sunday's presidential election as violence erupts

That's what we are calling it now a days.  Assisting.


----------



## waltky (Feb 8, 2016)

Haiti president steps down leaving no successor...

*Haitian President Michel Martelly steps down, sparking doubts about successor*
_Feb. 8, 2016  -- Haitian President Michel Martelly stepped down from his position, completing his term but leaving the impoverished country without a successor._


> Martelly, 54, handed over his symbolic presidential sash Sunday to the leader of the National Assembly and said in a farewell speech to the nation, "I am at the end of my mandate.  He said he regretted presidential elections were deferred during his five-year administration. His term was regarded as autocratic and he was accused of living a lavish and corrupt lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 8, 2016)

People in Haiti need to gtf out of there.


----------



## waltky (Feb 14, 2016)

Haitian Lawmakers appoint Privert as Interim President...

*Haitian Lawmakers Choose Privert as Interim President*
_ February 14, 2016 - Haitian lawmakers have chosen legislative leader Jocelerme Privert as the country's interim president to fill the void left by the recent departure of former president Michel Martelly._


> Privert received the nod from his fellow lawmakers after a lengthy legislative session that lasted from Saturday into Sunday.  Privert said after the vote he hopes to lead a government that will "foster confidence within all sectors of society."  A new election will be held in the coming months.  Embattled Haitian president Martelly left office last Sunday as required by Haiti's constitution.  Ahead of Martelly's departure, the former pop music star told lawmakers in Port-Au-Prince that he was leaving office "to contribute to constitutional normalcy."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Disir (Feb 14, 2016)

waltky said:


> Haitian Lawmakers appoint Privert as Interim President...
> 
> *Haitian Lawmakers Choose Privert as Interim President*
> _ February 14, 2016 - Haitian lawmakers have chosen legislative leader Jocelerme Privert as the country's interim president to fill the void left by the recent departure of former president Michel Martelly._
> ...



Waltky, I ran into this being called a coup. I love google translate.  Are you seeing any of that?


----------



## waltky (Feb 14, 2016)

Disir...

... haven't gotten that impression, though...

... interim appointment may have been done to forestall a coup.


----------



## Disir (Feb 14, 2016)

waltky said:


> Disir...
> 
> ... haven't gotten that impression, though...
> 
> ... interim appointment may have been done to forestall a coup.



Can you read this? I am trying to get out of an entire copy pasta but the translation is kind of horrific. 
Google Translate


----------



## waltky (Feb 14, 2016)

Sounds like...

_ It may well be that after coming to power Privert that seeks to return the parliament and call general elections._ ... is at the heart of the matter...

Especially since...

_ It is only hoped that the tabula rasa will come from the street, a concrete which should be controlled by true patriots, but rather is directed by drug dealers and embezzlers of public treasures associated with these mafia who do not want to pay taxes._ ... would only keep the status quo of instability and conflict within the country.

Yea, Google doesn't do much of a job of translation...

... might try it through one of the other online translators.


----------

